# Tokyo Ghoul Movie



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 15, 2017)

Anyone else looking forward to this?  

The preview looks like they are going to do the franchise some justice, unlike some.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 15, 2017)

Animes that are adapted into live action tend to not be that great.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 15, 2017)

I've been burned one too many times.


----------



## trongmxh (Oct 15, 2017)

Is this movie a horror film?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 15, 2017)

From the critic reviews I've read, there is not shortage of blood or violence.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 15, 2017)

trongmxh said:


> Is this movie a horror film?



Its not horror It is a Japanese Cartoon thats now getting a live action movie.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 5, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Animes that are adapted into live action tend to not be that great.


Unless it's Satoshi Kon, of course. Some good directors have a weird tendency of reworking Kon's works into their own movies - Inception borrowed a lot from Paprika, and Black Swan was basically The Perfect Blue in disguise 

Comparisons aside, Edge of Tomorrow was a pretty damn good light novel adaptation - not perfect and slightly "hollywoodized" for mass appeal, but still a pretty decent bar for any "anime/manga/light novel-to-live action" adaptation to come.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 5, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Unless it's Satoshi Kon, of course. Some good directors have a weird tendency of reworking Kon's works into their own movies - Inception borrowed a lot from Paprika, and Black Swan was basically The Perfect Blue in disguise


Eh, borrowing some ideas from an anime isn't really the same thing as an adaptation.



Pipistrele said:


> Comparisons aside, Edge of Tomorrow was a pretty damn good light novel adaptation - not perfect and slightly "hollywoodized" for mass appeal, but still a pretty decent bar for any "anime/manga/light novel-to-live action" adaptation to come.


Huh, I didn't even know that was an adaptation of something. But yeah, that was a good film.

I'll mention that, interestingly enough, it was announced a couple months ago that J. J. Abrams will be directing a live-action of Your Name. I'm thinking it might be good, not just because he's a capable director, but because he's big enough to get a large budget and great actors.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

I love Tokoyo Ghoul can't wait.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 31, 2018)

SuperNaturalHorse said:


> I love Tokoyo Ghoul can't wait.


It's already out.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 31, 2018)

Then I should look it up online or buy the movie.


----------

